# what kind of full size spare rim could I get



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You can do that, just get a rim that matches the bolt pattern. I bought some Directional tires a few years ago and you can't mix those, but any similar brand should work and 500 miles would be fine. Might mess with the TPMS if equipped, and the performance of your ride.


----------

